# Confiscated!



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Hah! First time ever for me - out of many, many shipments. I got notices that an incoming shipment was seized. Funny thing is, there were two boxes of 25 on the order. But, I got two notices, each stating *5 CIGARS* were confiscated!

*I hope you U.S. Customs guys at JFK airport enjoy the other 40... with my compliments!*

What am I gonna' do? Complain that there were more cigars than they stated? Nah, I think not 

BTW, I've been waiting for the prescribed number of days to pass before reporting the missing shipment to the vendor. Just now did that. Their website specifically says*: *"WE GUARANTEE AGAINST CONFISCATION". Anxious to see how that goes.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of this going on lately - a lot more posts on the forums with similar stories.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You already got the letter of confiscation. No need to wait said amount of days. Scan the letter email it to vendor enjoy your replacement SEEGARS!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> Hah! First time ever for me - out of many, many shipments. I got notices that an incoming shipment was seized. Funny thing is, there were two boxes of 25 on the order. But, I got two notices, each stating *5 CIGARS* were confiscated!
> 
> *I hope you U.S. Customs guys at JFK airport enjoy the other 40... with my compliments!*
> 
> ...


Frame the letter!


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

That sucks man, hopefully it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

elco69 said:


> Frame the letter!


LOL

I may just do that... maybe include a snapshot in the frame too...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I had an order come in from a non guaranteed vendor about a month ago, haven't been that worried about a box ever. You ordered through a guaranteed vendor so you will be made whole just have to wait a little longer


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have had the same order confiscated a few times then i got a letter stating I would get fined. Never got the order or the fine. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Guaranteed Vendors take the risk out of our orders and it's just dealing with the time element to have it replaced...it's like a kid waiting for Christmas and Mom and Dad telling them...sorry pookey...your toy that you want so badly is being held up at Santas Mail Center....to which Pookey replies...."but you said it would be here" and the heart sinks beneath the waves of discontent.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Guaranteed Vendors take the risk out of our orders and it's just dealing with the time element to have it replaced...it's like a kid waiting for Christmas and Mom and Dad telling them...sorry pookey...your toy that you want so badly is being held up at Santas Mail Center....to which Pookey replies...."but you said it would be here" and the heart sinks beneath the waves of discontent.


Mmmm... well, yes... and no. I don't remember ever having a toy that had to rest for a few months before you could play with it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> Mmmm... well, yes... and no. I don't remember ever having a toy that had to rest for a few months before you could play with it.


That's because it was already under the tree....the only wait was if it didn't come with batteries.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> That's because it was already under the tree....the only wait was if it didn't come with batteries.


True, true. Battery blight was a serious Christmas morning problem.

And now that I think about it, there was stuff like those plastic vacuum molding machines (the boy's more dangerous equivalent of an Easy-Bake Oven). You ran out of plastic sheets in about 5-minutes, then had to wait until the stores re-opened the next Monday... or maybe even after New Years... or worse yet, find out then that the local toy store didn't stock the refills and it might be months before the family shopping schedule would take you anywhere near a Lionel Leisure City... (for you young guys: NO, we could NOT just order them on the INTERNET).


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The vendor asked for a copy of the seizure letter(s) and I realized what I have are duplicate letters. The second one apparently sent because they forgot to date-stamp the first one. So, the... (ahem)... "typo" lists 5 cigars confiscated instead of 50 (as opposed to twice listing 5 instead of 25 as I originally reported).

Anyway, I'm waiting to hear if there's any push-back from the vendor over this discrepancy. If there is, it's just too bizarre to imagine the CBP boys & girls being astute enough to intentionally under-report so as to cause problems collecting, hence discouraging future attempts. I think I'll stick to my corruption theory (which now stands at 5 destroyed and 45 at large in NYC), whist fighting tooth-&-nail for satisfaction from the vendor.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Those Bastids. 
My deepest condolences and may you be replenished in a timely fashion.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

curmudgeonista said:


> The vendor asked for a copy of the seizure letter(s) and I realized what I have are duplicate letters. The second one apparently sent because they forgot to date-stamp the first one. So, the... (ahem)... "typo" lists 5 cigars confiscated instead of 50 (as opposed to twice listing 5 instead of 25 as I originally reported).
> 
> Anyway, I'm waiting to hear if there's any push-back from the vendor over this discrepancy. If there is, it's just too bizarre to imagine the CBP boys & girls being astute enough to intentionally under-report so as to cause problems collecting, hence discouraging future attempts. I think I'll stick to my corruption theory (which now stands at 5 destroyed and 45 at large in NYC), whist fighting tooth-&-nail for satisfaction from the vendor.


You should still be ok...Customs wouldnt nab 5 cigars out of 25 and any legit Vendor knows it. Keep us posted though. Just goes to show you that Customs just isn't that smart to unf*$k what they usually f*#k up...between them and the TSA...it's a wonder they're able to put their panties on straight every day. #keepingAmericasafe .


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Vendor did comment on how unusual it was for the letter to misstate the count. But, they did not put up a fight and advised that they will refund my card. However, their prices have increased since this order was placed, so I think re-shipping would be a more appropriate response.

BTW, the vendor also stated that they have had no other reports of letters from this ship date.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Of the many letters I've received over the years, I'd say at least 25% of them have the incorrect number of cigars listed for the box that was taken. Sometimes more (listing "40" for a box of 25), sometimes less (one letter said "18" for a 25 cab).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I think many vendors are opting for a refund right now... too many snags to risk a second reship. I know a few different guys who had one package snagged, then had the first reship snagged as well.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

StogieNinja said:


> I think many vendors are option for a refund right now... too many snags to risk a second reship. I know a few different guys who had one package snagged, then had the first reship snagged as well.


And that's what they did. They increased prices on the items I was ordering, so I went elsewhere and bought some different ones that had appealing prices. Just as happy, really, as long as I don't start getting flagged on every order from every vendor just because they picked up this one.

So I won't be getting:
RyJ Exi4's
RG Perlas (restock)

Ordered instead:
BBF
HUp PE


----------

